# Ldrship, mvp



## medicp94dao (Oct 16, 2008)

LDRSHIP,  MVP,   Do either of these two acronyms mean anything to you???? Besides what they stand for. i.e; Loyalty,Duty,Respect,Selfless Service, Honor, Integrity and Personal Courage.   Mission,Values and Pride.....

I find myself asking that question everyday of my fellow medics some military, but most have not even fathomed the idea of being in the military.

I will start... I am a former Army Medic with a Spec Ops background... so the acronym LDRSHIP stands firm in my mind. Over the years I have worked with some of the best military and non-military medics. Unfortunately in my experience my civilian counterparts have let me down, if its not that they are b*tching about pay or the lack of whatever it is this week, they are talking ill of team members or the EMS squad,service etc...

  I understand that everyone has the right to vent.. I am taking that time now. Dont get me wrong, my military counterparts b*tch too... everyone does. But, we as a whole know what it takes to be a team, if we dont we and the others we are with will DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Most civilian medics finish class and go to work. Yea, they know that other peoples lives are in their hands.. but, i just dont think they get it.....

  Loyalty is a big thing for me, I was just soooo disappointed to hear one of our veteran civilian EMT's talkin crap about our service to another municipality..... WHAT THE F*CK.... OVER!!!!!!!!

So what do these acronyms mean to me????  Being true too myself, my wife, my partner , and my friends. Always trying to make sure myself and partner are squared away. Being as honest and truthful as i possibly can..( Do I lie??? I do... and so do you..) and learning to face new challenges in my job and life every day...

  I am excited to here from all of you.

HOOAHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 16, 2008)

But the patients don't often sue the military!


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Oct 16, 2008)

Being prior military I don't think I can really compare the two worlds.I would say like you have, that military it is all about team work.Here in Civilian world emphasis is placed on taken care of yourself and yourself only.Just look at the replys to the thread on brotherhood.To me the mood of the many posts was am taking care of me and only me.Like I said in that same post the days of brotherhood are over in this line of work.A lot of people in this line of work want to stick out and be noticed.If someone makes a mistake they are quick to point it out.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 16, 2008)

LDRSHIP? Sounds like someone just ripped off the Scout Law. Also, since when did "loyalty" mean "sugarcoat/ignore the truth?"


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 19, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> LDRSHIP? since when did "loyalty" mean "sugarcoat/ignore the truth?"



First and foremost LDRSHIP is the acronym that the U.S. Army uses to instill  bearing and values in its soldiers. I think what you are thinking of is the " scout motto " you know " Be Prepred ".......

 If you are loyal to your Spouse, or significant other does that mean you are sugarcoating or ignoring something in your relationship. Loyalty will mean a number of things to a number of people. Loyalty to me is taking care of not only yourself but also your squad, platoon ( military folks ), company, department, etc. If there is a problem within any of these try to fix it instead of just b*tching to another company, so on and so forth. Thats where the rest of the acronym also comes into play...

 I am not comparing EMS to a relationship... its just a metaphor.

Carry On.....lol... i love saying that.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 19, 2008)

medicp94dao said:


> First and foremost LDRSHIP is the acronym that the U.S. Army uses to instill  bearing and values in its soldiers. I think what you are thinking of is the " scout motto " you know " Be Prepred ".......


No, the Scout Law...

A scout is trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent.  Yes, the Scout Motto is "Be Prepared," as well the Scout Slogan is "Do a good turn daily."


> If you are loyal to your Spouse, or significant other does that mean you are sugarcoating or ignoring something in your relationship. Loyalty will mean a number of things to a number of people. Loyalty to me is taking care of not only yourself but also your squad, platoon ( military folks ), company, department, etc. If there is a problem within any of these try to fix it instead of just b*tching to another company, so on and so forth. Thats where the rest of the acronym also comes into play...


Please qualify that statement with this statment made in reference to "loyalty."


> Just look at the replys to the thread on brotherhood.


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 19, 2008)

medicp94dao said:


> LDRSHIP,  MVP,   Do either of these two acronyms mean anything to you???? Besides what they stand for. i.e; Loyalty,Duty,Respect,Selfless Service, Honor, Integrity and Personal Courage.   Mission,Values and Pride.....



I think a good number of years ago it may have.  Today there is little accountability for one's mistakes.  The standards have been lowered and people are happy with mediocrity.  We had a term for this in the military...it was complacency.  There is no reward for excelling as a medic.  In today's "what's in it for me" world, there is no need to be the cream of the crop when you get treated the same as the sludge on the bottom regardless of your performance.  Those of us with that personal drive and desire to be the best are a dying breed.



medicp94dao said:


> I will start... I am a former Army Medic with a Spec Ops background... so the acronym LDRSHIP stands firm in my mind. Over the years I have worked with some of the best military and non-military medics. Unfortunately in my experience my civilian counterparts have let me down, if its not that they are b*tching about pay or the lack of whatever it is this week, they are talking ill of team members or the EMS squad,service etc...



]I have very similar experiences to you with co-workers talking sh*t about other services.  It's one thing if you have someone that does a huge no-no or messes up big time...but that's no reason to bash the whole team.  I'm all for a little razzing - I mean we always talked crap to our Army counterparts, but there was tremendous respect at the same time.  I know you know what I'm talking about.  Again, it boils down to the lowest common denominator - as long as they get away with poor behavior and actions, you will see people strive to be that individual.  Supervisors need to step up in that department.  



medicp94dao said:


> Loyalty is a big thing for me, I was just soooo disappointed to hear one of our veteran civilian EMT's talkin crap about our service to another municipality.....



As you and I both know, changing attitudes has to start from the top.  As long as the "veterans" have this attitude, it will trickle down to the newer members.  In the Air Force, we had the "3 core values" - Integrity First, Service before self, Excellence in all we do.  I always believed if anyone could achieve those goals, they would be far above most people on the civilian side in attitude and work ethic.


----------

